# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  ASrock ra mắt bo mạch chủ X99 "hàng khủng"

## thambt029

Mới đây ASrock đã trình làng một bo mạch chủ mới chạy chipset X99 để làm đa dạng thêm bộ sưu tập bo mạch chủ của mình. Bo mạch chủ lần này mang tên X99 WS-E/10G nhằm mục đích nhấn mạnh đến công nghệ 10G Base - T mà nó được trang bị, hỗ trợ tốc độ kết nối mạng có dây lên đến 10 Gigabits.






Cũng giống như các bo mạch chủ ra mắt trong năm nay của ASrock, X99 WS-E/10G có thiết kế tông xanh đen khá bắt mắt với các miếng tản nhiệt cho tụ và chipset kích thước lớn. ASrock còn trang bị 1 quạt cho tản nhiệt ở chip cầu Nam với công nghệ X-Fan để tản nhiệt hiệu quả. Ngoài ra X99 WS- E/10G còn hỗ trợ card đồ họa 4 kênh Quad SLI với các khe PCI-E 3.0 cách đều nhau 2 slot đủ để cắm 4 card đồ họa với tản nhiệt tiêu chuẩn.


Là một sản phẩm thuộc phân khúc cao cấp với những linh kiện tốt nhất, chắc chắn cái giá của nó không hề rẻ và có thể dự đoán sẽ rơi vào khoảng 800 - 900$, cao hơn mẫu ASrock X99 Extreme 11 khoảng 200$. ASrock nói rằng họ sẽ bán ra sản phẩm này trong tháng 12 tới.
*>> Đánh giá bo mạch chủ Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK*

----------

